# prevent rust on roller frame ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I understand that you guys do not have this problem because your frames are covered with paint, you don't leave them in water, and you probably toss them before it's an issue. But I will welcome any ideas even if they are untested and just an educated guess.

With my stainless steel roller grid (discussed here) , I am able to save lots of clean up time by leaving grid, frame, and sleeve in the covered bucket of paste day to day and job to job.

The grid stays like new. The frame rusts, but just on the long leg parallel to the sleeve before the last bend to the handle. The chrome coating must get nicked. And rust is NOT good to flake off into the paste.

This is the frame I have, and I do like it - a wooster:









I would love to get a frame made out of stainless, but the handle and cage need to be top quality. Anyone know of one?


Other options would be to:

Buy in bulk to reduce cost and always have a good one on hand. But where?

Cover the frame in like powder coating. Do they sell small quantities?

Something like shrink wrap. But that's tubular, isn't it? And how would I slip in on?

or what I'm going to do for a temp fix, prime with rusty red and apply a few coats of rust retardant paint

Any thoughts? Either on what I've listed or a completely new approach ?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Soak a rag in WD-40, and wipe the frame's metal parts with it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I sprayed my Little Giant's latches with WD-40 once, and all of a sudden we had black oily marks on the paper (not a good scene). I thought of that with the roller but was REAL scared to do so.

but thanks


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

How about spray them with something like rustoliem ? Or a DTM


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> How about spray them with something like rustoliem ? Or a DTM



So you think my last option that I am now doing is the best idea?


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> With my stainless steel roller grid (discussed here) , *I am able to save lots of clean up time by leaving grid, frame, and sleeve in the covered bucket of paste day to day and job to job.*
> 
> The grid stays like new. The frame rusts, but just on the long leg parallel to the sleeve before the last bend to the handle. The chrome coating must get nicked. And rust is NOT good to flake off into the paste.
> 
> ...


Arch, I know what you are talking about, as I hang paper as well. My answer would be to knock the roll sleeve off of the handle, and leave the sleeve only in your paste, then wash the frame thoroughly after every use. Periodically hit the frame with WD-40 spray. 

It doesn't take that long to clean the frame. :thumbup:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> I sprayed my Little Giant's latches with *WD-40 once, and all of a sudden we had black oily marks on the paper* (not a good scene). I thought of that with the roller but was REAL scared to do so.
> 
> but thanks


Lighly sir, then spin and blot to get the heavy oil off of the frame! 
*Don't use on delicate papers! Vinyl only!*


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Wrap the frame in gorilla duct tape. 

Or get some epoxy and paint it with it.

Epoxy will resist moisture better than a dtm.

Plus maybe you could work with wooster and design a frame for wallpaper hangers...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Buy a new frame and bill it to the job we are talking about less than 10 bucks.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Buy a new frame and bill it to the job we are talking about less than 10 bucks.


Cmon this is Bill we are talkin about...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Cmon this is Bill we are talkin about...
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


If he adds 10.00 to the total he will be rolling in frames. 

So raise your rates.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Try this one and report back to us: http://gruvenroller.com/info.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Try this one and report back to us: http://gruvenroller.com/info.html


Sounds German so you know it is the goods.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> Arch, I know what you are talking about, as I hang paper as well. My answer would be to knock the roll sleeve off of the handle, and leave the sleeve only in your paste, then wash the frame thoroughly after every use. Periodically hit the frame with WD-40 spray.
> 
> It doesn't take that long to clean the frame. :thumbup:


 Maybe the WD will also help with Woosters squeaky frame.I love those Wooster frames and use them often but they can get pretty noisey.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, you also all know I have hoarder tendencies (this apple did NOT fall far from the tree), if I bought a new roller for every job . . . . . . . . . 

just think about that for a bit. A van FULL of lightly used frames. (I know my flaws)


That gruvenroller wouldn't fit in a fiver, problem solved ! :thumbup:


Epoxy maybe a good solution, does it come in VERY small quantities?


Cleaning each day would be the answer, but I've gotten SO into just throwing the frame and the grid into the bucket that I've gotten lazy and spoiled. And the other day, the HO was using the slop sink where I clean up, so NOTHING got thoroughly washed til I got home - and that bucket was opened today for the first time since the job ended. Some NICE brown cancer on the frame.

But thanks, I figured painting it and replacing it more often would be the best solution.

what about that liquid rubber stuff you dip tool handles into? Haven't seen that advertised on late night TV for awhile.

WAIT A MINUTE, how stooopid of us. I got it:




FLEXSEAL !




OH YAH !


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> OK, you also all know I have hoarder tendencies (this apple did NOT fall far from the tree), if I bought a new roller for every job . . . . . . . . .
> 
> just think about that for a bit. A van FULL of lightly used frames. (I know my flaws)


Buy in bulk a case at a time and store them in the garage of your mansion, pull out a new one when needed and bill the customer full price for every job. So simple a caveman can do it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Buy in bulk a case at a time and store them in the garage of your mansion, pull out a new one when needed and bill the customer full price for every job. So simple a caveman can do it.


do you have a source for buying bulk? (I can always FreeCycle the discarded ones) Each one should last at least a month.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> do you have a source for buying bulk? (I can always FreeCycle the discarded ones) Each one should last at least a month.


 
http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Sherlock_p/r017.htm


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Sherlock_p/r017.htm



THANK YOU Chris,

5.49 each INCLUDING SHIPPING. :thumbup:

DONE


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Problem is you might lose jobs now if you charge 6 bucks more...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I know,

I can do with out lunch couple of times a month to make up for the add'l overhead. 

:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

daArch said:


> THANK YOU Chris,
> 
> 5.49 each INCLUDING SHIPPING. :thumbup:
> 
> DONE


EDIT:* NOT *done

I think thepaintstore.com is LESS that forthcoming. On the initial order page, they have an "app" where for calculating shipping, you enter your country, state, zip code, if shipping to a business or residence, and then hit RECALCULATE.

The recalculation came up with the same price. COOL, free shipping, that's nice.

So I goes to order, entering ALL sorts of personal info, setting up an account, and order the frames. THEN it asks me what type of shipping. I designate the cheapest and see a $15.50 shipping charge, which makes it JUST as expensive as buying a single unit locally. 

Obviously I closed down and backed out carefully, but still, very NOT cool. 

Don't think I'll be doing biz with them again.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Any body have a source for getting these frames in bulk for LESS than $ 8.00 +/-

(I'll buy LOCAL for THAT price)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> Any body have a source for getting these frames in bulk for LESS than $ 8.00 +/-
> 
> (I'll buy LOCAL for THAT price)


Many stores I've been to sell em for around 8 bucks a pop. I bet if you called around they could possibly give you a case price that a bit better. Make a couple calls.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Any body have a source for getting these frames in bulk for LESS than $ 8.00 +/-
> 
> (I'll buy LOCAL for THAT price)


Contact Patrick Miller at [email protected] This guy can beat most any prices if you buy bulk. 

Tell him Sean referred you or that you heard of him through my 2- 1/4 roller frame thread on PT.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> EDIT:* NOT *done
> 
> I think thepaintstore.com is LESS that forthcoming. On the initial order page, they have an "app" where for calculating shipping, you enter your country, state, zip code, if shipping to a business or residence, and then hit RECALCULATE.
> 
> ...



Bill you must have done something wrong like leaving out your state or something as it worked great and gave me a shipping amount on initial check

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Contact Patrick Miller at [email protected] This guy can beat most any prices if you buy bulk.
> 
> Tell him Sean referred you or that you heard of him through my 2- 1/4 roller frame thread on PT.



OUR *Patrick Miller* ????? :no:



PatsPainting said:


> Bill you must have done something wrong like leaving out your state or something as it worked great and gave me a shipping amount on initial check
> 
> Pat


thanks Pat, but it happened three times.

They are probably married to IE, and can't deal with modern browsers, is what I am guessing would be their excuse.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> OUR *Patrick Miller* ????? :no:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not sure which Patrick Miller you are thinking of. All I know is this guy buys in very large bulk and has good prices on just about everything and can get hard to find stuff as well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Not sure which Patrick Miller you are thinking of. All I know is this guy buys in very large bulk and has good prices on just about everything and can get hard to find stuff as well.


ah...... *PatrickMillerPainting*

You've heard of him, ain't you :whistling2:

But thanks, I'll see what this one can offer :thumbup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> OUR *Patrick Miller* ????? :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm Patrick Miller but not the guy that Sean is talking about.

Just tried it in Chrome, Firefox and IE and it worked perfectly in each browser and showed the shipping costs before moving on to fill out the additional info.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Did you try Opera?

And yes, I knew you were not the same one, just trying to have fun. But my humor seems to be like a Lead Zepplin.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Try this one and report back to us: http://gruvenroller.com/info.html


Just curious, Do remember the name of the guy that invented that? He used to be around on all the forums years ago and my memory is failing me as to who it was. I bought his "pre-production" model back in the day and will say that it was well built for sure.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> Did you try Opera?
> 
> And yes, I knew you were not the same one, just trying to have fun. But my humor seems to be like a Lead Zepplin.


Just tried Opera as well and worked liked it should, when you hit the calculate button it gives you another dropdown box where you need to choose the type of shipping.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Comes up to 50.23 after adding in the 17 and change shipping


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Try this one and report back to us: http://gruvenroller.com/info.html


I have one of those. I'll give my report when I'm not posting from my phone. 



daArch said:


> I sprayed my Little Giant's latches with WD-40 once, and all of a sudden we had black oily marks on the paper (not a good scene). I thought of that with the roller but was REAL scared to do so.
> 
> but thanks


I said wipe them, not drench them. 



daArch said:


> Any body have a source for getting these frames in bulk for LESS than $ 8.00 +/-
> 
> (I'll buy LOCAL for THAT price)


I buy them by the case from my BM store, comes to about $5.50 each.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I buy them by the case from my BM store, comes to about $5.50 each.


:thumbup:

I'll have to find a BM store :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Just tried Opera as well and worked liked it should, when you hit the calculate button it gives you another dropdown box where you need to choose the type of shipping.
> 
> Pat


I'll believe you and say I may have not seen it, and look for a better pricing.

Internet deals are seldom deals once shipping and "handling" is added.

I'd rather throw the few extra pennies into the local economy. Now, during Xmas when everyone has FREE shipping, THAT'S the time to buy online :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just curious, Do remember the name of the guy that invented that? He used to be around on all the forums years ago and my memory is failing me as to who it was. I bought his "pre-production" model back in the day and will say that it was well built for sure.


 
I had one of his first models also butI found it leaving black streaks on the ceilings and gave up on it. It did seem to be very well made


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> I'll believe you and say I may have not seen it, and look for a better pricing.
> 
> Internet deals are seldom deals once shipping and "handling" is added.
> 
> I'd rather throw the few extra pennies into the local economy. Now, during Xmas when everyone has FREE shipping, THAT'S the time to buy online :thumbsup:



That's understandable but to say a company is not honest or forthcoming when the issue is user error is not fair.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> That's understandable but to say a company is not honest or forthcoming when the issue is user error is not fair.
> 
> Pat


that's correct.

Then I will say it wasn't "user friendly", and that is from someone who considers himself to be pretty savvy.

But I won't spend more time to review and suggest any fine tuning of their ease of processing. 

I will believe you that I missed a step.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I had one of his first models also butI found it leaving black streaks on the ceilings and gave up on it. It did seem to be very well made


Exactly why I stopped using mine also. I remember him saying on a forum that it had something to do with how the paint interacted with the stainless steel. I think he said he had to install a nylon washer to correct the problem.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> that's correct.
> 
> Then I will say it wasn't "user friendly", and that is from someone who considers himself to be pretty savvy.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. I don't have any ties to thepaintstore but have ordered from them in the past (brushes) and was real happy with the price and whole deal. I'm sure others here also have used them as I think they were a sponsor here for awhile.

Pat


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I hate to say his Bill, but, maybe dont store it in water? 

Another way to say this would be " dry completely after each use."


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Sounds German so you know it is the goods.


That frame does roll nice. Solid and smooth, no knocking or shifting. I don't have a bucket of paste here otherwise I would dunk mine and test it out.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Put my name in the hat for a stainless steel or aluminum high quality professional roller frame too. I still think Purdy's original cageless was the most rigid frame. I think that frame was 3/8" thick if I remember correctly. Not sure why that frame disappeared but it could have been improved fairly easily and put back out there as the best frame on the market.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Buy a new frame and bill it to the job we are talking about less than 10 bucks.


 Bill is not in the right frame of mind.:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TheRogueBristle said:


> I hate to say his Bill, but, maybe dont store it in water?
> 
> Another way to say this would be " dry completely after each use."


YAH, but, as I said before, I've gotten SOOOOO lazy and spoiled. 

And NOW I'm willing to pay for it :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I just ordered new business cards online. 1500 ultra thick stock for over 10x less than my local printshop charges...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Bill is not in the right frame of mind.:whistling2:



and people say you don't add CONTENT to this forum.

JEEESH !


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> and people say you don't add CONTENT to this forum.
> 
> JEEESH !


I''l just go ahead and say it for him. He_ BEHRLY_ dose. :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Let us roll back to the topic at hand...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm feeling a little caged and can't get a handle on all these puns. The brain is a little rusty and nothing drips out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I refuse to thank a fvcking pun.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I refuse to thank a fvcking pun.


Fine, be cagey.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I refuse to thank a fvcking pun.


is that your punishment ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Fine, be cagey.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


We all have to take stands no matter how insignificant 



daArch said:


> is that your punishment ?


I am a glutton for self punishment.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Isn't it time for Bill to take a nap?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Isn't it time for Bill to take a nap?


I think he took one this afternoon.





Weak pun.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Isn't it time for Bill to take a nap?


Chris,

the nap was at four, now I can't go to sleep for all the trips to the bathroom

I can't wait until YOU are old . . . . OH wait a minute, I'll be planted by then


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Exactly why I stopped using mine also. I remember him saying on a forum that it had something to do with how the paint interacted with the stainless steel. I think he said he had to install a nylon washer to correct the problem.


 
Yea, that was it. He even sent me the washer( I think) but I was probably to stupid to figue out how to install it. The green wooster frames have never let me down.


----------



## mukhoeb (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

oooooo, pretty yellow roller frame.

But what is the wire made out of?

(I used an aluminum one once, but it freaking BROKE within a month)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mukhoeb said:


>


I will take the wooster any day.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I will take the wooster any day.


 
me too:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

but that one is sooo purdy


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

TheRogueBristle said:


> I hate to say his Bill, but, maybe dont store it in water?
> 
> Another way to say this would be " dry completely after each use."


I am hoping to find a paint brush that doesn't rust when I leave it in water for 2 months. You know, I just like to toss them in a 5 filled with water at times... :blink:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Put my name in the hat for a stainless steel or aluminum high quality professional roller frame too. I still think Purdy's original cageless was the most rigid frame. I think that frame was 3/8" thick if I remember correctly. Not sure why that frame disappeared but it could have been improved fairly easily and put back out there as the best frame on the market.


I tried a Purdy cageless and after using it with oil for one day it was ruined because the paint gummed up inside of it and could not be cleaned.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PhillysFinest said:


> I am hoping to find a paint brush that doesn't rust when I leave it in water for 2 months. You know, I just like to toss them in a 5 filled with water at times... :blink:



here ya go Philly:












 :whistling2:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Here ya go Arch!


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Is all stainless steel created equal ??? With the increasing price of metals these days...maybe the components are being cheapened to save on cost . Heck we have the crappy plastic cans...lids...trays which are all garbage IMO ...so it would not shock me if they have decreased something in the process of it's construction . Probably a lot of this stuff is from China...the quality of so many products we use in our business has certainly not increased IMO .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PhillysFinest said:


> Here ya go Arch!


ACTUALLY, REAL hangers use a 10-knot


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

playedout6 said:


> Is all stainless steel created equal ???


absolutely not.

and remember, stainless is only stain*LESS*, not stain*PRROF* or stain*FREE*.

I've seen stainless that a magnet will stick to and stainless that dos NOT attract a magnet

here are three quotes from Wikipedia:



> In metallurgy, stainless steel, also known as inox steel or inox from French "inoxydable", is defined as a steel alloy with a minimum of 10.5% to 11% chromium content by mass.
> 
> Stainless steel does not corrode, rust or stain with water as ordinary steel does, but despite the name it is not fully stain-proof, most notably under low oxygen, high salinity, or poor circulation environments. It is also called corrosion-resistant steel or CRES when the alloy type and grade are not detailed, particularly in the aviation industry.





> There are over 150 grades of stainless steel, of which fifteen are most commonly used





> There are different types of stainless steels: when nickel is added, for instance, the austenite structure of iron is stabilized. This crystal structure makes such steels virtually non-magnetic and less brittle at low temperatures. For greater hardness and strength, more carbon is added. With proper heat treatment, these razor blade steels are used for such things as razor blades, cutlery, and tools.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So, what did you come up with Bill?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

temporary fix, sanded, primed, and three coated the old one.

I gotta remember to either call Sean's guy or stop by a paint store and ask about bulk buying.

I've been having jobs that I can use my pasting machine on, so the roller has not been an issue, thus, out of mind.


----------



## Big Kahunna (Jan 18, 2012)

Call Wooster's customer service, they may want you to send it in, then they'll send you out a new one.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> temporary fix, sanded, primed, and three coated the old one.





daArch said:


> I gotta remember to either call Sean's guy or stop by a paint store and ask about bulk buying.
> 
> I've been having jobs that I can use my pasting machine on, so the roller has not been an issue, thus, out of mind.


 
hell, you could have bought 3 new ones for the time invested in that:whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Cmon this is Bill we are talkin about...


I already explained this situation...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> hell, you could have bought 3 new ones for the time invested in that:whistling2:




as the punchline of the ancient Buddhist proverb goes, "I left the woman at the side of the road, you are still carrying her"


----------



## DonP (Jul 18, 2012)

Earlier in the thread someone mentioned oiling a roller frame with WD 40 to stop the squeak. I've been using that clear graco pump oil for this and it works well, no staining issues and it's already handy. Astroglide works too, but it freaks out other guys when they see it in your tool bucket...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

but the squeak lets the HO know you are working. :thumbsup:


----------

